# MoH



## russb

I have been playing the beta of MoH and to me it is like MW2 mixed with BFBC2 anybody else been playing it and do you agree with me.


----------



## newguy

i still like MW2 better


----------



## Twist86

I have to say from what I have played its not much better then MW2 which I thought wasn't that great to begin with. I will be sticking to COD4. These games are becoming too similar to tell a difference. Not worth $60 to me atm that is for sure.


----------



## newguy

Twist86 said:


> I have to say from what I have played its not much better then MW2 which I thought wasn't that great to begin with. I will be sticking to the first MW.
> 
> I didn't expect much from MoH though.


 
its disappointing, i loved mh: frontline back in the day


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well seeing as how MoH is made by the same people who made BC2, and their commercials are saying it's Call of Duty's competition, I can see how the games would be similar.


Though MW2 and BC2 both made a shit load of money. So I can see the logic of mashing the two together. 




I love the game so far.


----------



## russb

I hated mw2 and i think i am going to hate MoH as well,why do we have to run around like chickens with there heads cut off.At least in CoD4 you have a chance of a breather before getting killed.


----------



## Shane

Dont like it,Il stick to BC2 + get its DLC when it comes out then later buy Black Ops.

MOH is just like a watered down Bad Company 2 imo,played it for about 5 mins and got bored.


----------



## russb

But Black Ops is just like MW2 so whats the diff between MoH and Black Ops.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> I hated mw2 and i think i am going to hate MoH as well,why do we have to run around like chickens with there heads cut off.At least in CoD4 you have a chance of a breather before getting killed.



You do know if you're actually in a war in RL, you don't always have time to catch a breath..


----------



## kennebell347

Im playing it too. Very fun game. It is just like what you said.... BC2 and MW2 all mixed up.


----------



## joh06937

we should get a cf game going (before the 7th of course ).


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You do know if you're actually in a war in RL, you don't always have time to catch a breath..



Sure they don't stop in real war, but they don't run and gun directly at the enemy either. Neither games are simulators though, and neither are fun either



joh06937 said:


> we should get a cf game going (before the 7th of course ).



Count me out, not just because I would lag like a bitch because of location compared to most of you, but because the game is utter crap. Direct (bad) console port with so many problems, and I don't mean bugs, they are understandable because of it being beta, I mean fundamental gameplay flaws.

The only good thing, which isn't surprising because BC2 had the same, is the sounds are brilliant


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> Sure they don't stop in real war, but they don't run and gun directly at the enemy either. Neither games are simulators though, and neither are fun either
> 
> 
> 
> Count me out, not just because I would lag like a bitch because of location compared to most of you, but because the game is utter crap. Direct (bad) console port with so many problems, and I don't mean bugs, they are understandable because of it being beta, I mean fundamental gameplay flaws.
> 
> The only good thing, which isn't surprising because BC2 had the same, is *the sounds are brilliant*



first thing i noticed when i started playing, i was just like "woah."


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> Sure they don't stop in real war, but they don't run and gun directly at the enemy either. Neither games are simulators though, and neither are fun either



Not everyone runs and guns. I mean it is a game after all, so obviously not everyone is going to play like real soldiers. And I completely disagree with you. I feel MoH is more of a simulator than Call of Duty. I'll admit there is a bit of getting used to compared to BC2 or MW2. But that's no longer a problem.




I can't predict the future, but I'm sure this game will do fine. People bitch at every game, as well as every flaw.


----------



## joh06937

wow, i am actually not that bad  never played multiplayer before yet i am always around second place. i'd say i am doing moderately okay for a first timer .


----------



## BillOhio

I'm pretty sure I got killed today by an F-16. What am I supposed to do against an F-16? An average life span of about 12 seconds isn't fun to me.

The game does sound great though, I noticed that as well.


----------



## russb

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You do know if you're actually in a war in RL, you don't always have time to catch a breath..



  I have done the war bit in my life and you dont going running around like in the game.Yes before someone says it's only a game i concur but i would still like to stop and have a look at my surroundings.I think i shall carry on playing CoD4.


----------



## newguy

ionly have dial up bc where i live is really remote, so i cant play online unless i go to a buddies house so i dont get to play mp that much, but if the game has a solid story i can get behind it.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Not everyone runs and guns. I mean it is a game after all, so obviously not everyone is going to play like real soldiers. And I completely disagree with you. I feel MoH is more of a simulator than Call of Duty. I'll admit there is a bit of getting used to compared to BC2 or MW2. But that's no longer a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't predict the future, but I'm sure this game will do fine. People bitch at every game, as well as every flaw.



+1 for it feeling like CoD, but in a bad way, in the modern warfare 2 way, in the way that the only way to get a decent score is to stay in the same small area waiting for people to run past. I'm not one to moan at campers, often it is tactical gaming, if you are playing TDM and camp, you get more points, more likely for your team to win, some kind of S&D-esque game type, same thing, you camp to defend the objective, but with a capture points, or move up the field type game play, you can't camp, yet everyone does. They tried to make a slightly team based game, but made it feel like CoD, where you don't have to play as a team to win, you can 1 man army everything, but because they tried to make it team based...you can't win doing that. But, should you try, you will get shot by someone who doesn't understand team based gametypes who is sat in the same corner for the entire round

The snipers are ridiculous too, they have near 0 recoil, they don't have proper scopes (a red dot with slightly enhanced zoom doesn't = a proper crosshair scope) and the first sniper you get is just a semi-auto rifle rather than a sniper, so why give it to you as a sniper? Give it as an unlock for the assault class.

And why, DICE, why no prone still, and why no lean. ffs it would have been a tiny amount of coding to implement them, just because you can't really do it on a console doesn't mean you have to go all lazy and not do a single bit of extra programming for the PC version to give us the features that are possible on the platform


----------



## linkin

I've been playing today and yesterday, got lvl 7 in everything. how am i supposed to get to lvl 8 though? apparently i need 100 000 000 000 points


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> The snipers are ridiculous too, they have near 0 recoil, they don't have proper scopes (a red dot with slightly enhanced zoom doesn't = a proper crosshair scope) and the first sniper you get is just a semi-auto rifle rather than a sniper, so why give it to you as a sniper? Give it as an unlock for the assault class.



I don't mind the snipers. Cause in MW2 and BC2 when you have the actual scope, that encourages people to camp several bases back, or off in the distance. At least you have to be somewhat near the battle to snipe now. And I thought we got the semi-auto snipers as a bonus for trying the beta out. You can use the M21 and Taliban-equivalent gun with the scope where you have to hold your breath.  



Aastii said:


> And why, DICE, why no prone still, and why no lean. ffs it would have been a tiny amount of coding to implement them, just because you can't really do it on a console doesn't mean you have to go all lazy and not do a single bit of extra programming for the PC version to give us the features that are possible on the platform



I actually like that there's no prone. Then it'd be too much like COD. Which would get annoying. Not that I'm directing this at you personally, but people seem to be complaining that the game is too similar to another one, but then complain when the game doesn't have a feature that the other games have. 



linkin said:


> I've been playing today and yesterday, got lvl 7 in everything. how am i supposed to get to lvl 8 though? apparently i need 100 000 000 000 points



That might be for the beta.. so like no one can reach the highest level or something.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't mind the snipers. Cause in MW2 and BC2 when you have the actual scope, that encourages people to camp several bases back, or off in the distance. At least you have to be somewhat near the battle to snipe now. And I thought we got the semi-auto snipers as a bonus for trying the beta out. You can use the M21 and Taliban-equivalent gun with the scope where you have to hold your breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like that there's no prone. Then it'd be too much like COD. Which would get annoying. Not that I'm directing this at you personally, but people seem to be complaining that the game is too similar to another one, but then complain when the game doesn't have a feature that the other games have.



I know I was just saying neither games are simulators earlier, but, snipers shouldn't take 2 hits to kill like the semi auto one does. idk about the beta thing, but there isn't another option of sniper at the start apart from them. You can range snipe no problems, however proper crosshairs for it would be better. What sniper is there out there which uses a red dot sight over an actual scope? As for camping, look at the game now, people are already doing it so whacking a proper scope on, even if it is an unlock later on, wouldn't increase or decrease the number of campers I don't think.

Whilst on the subject of snipers, did DICE give in a little to the coD players and take out drop on the sniper bullets? I've noticed you can fire aiming directly at someone's head halfway across the map, and it will still hit for a headshot, rather than a body shot, or hitting the rock that is just covering their ankles (see last point for what I mean by that)

With prone, I wouldn't want it like in CoD where you could flop in the middle of a gun fight, I would want it so you could collapse quickly but then take a couple seconds to recompose yourself, so it would be for flopping behind cover in a hurry if you are under fire, or so it takes a while to get down, if using something like a sniper or LMG where prone position would offer less recoil and greater accuracy, and allow you to properly lay down suppressing fire.

I also noticed another flaw: Cover, or the lack of. Most of the cover is just lower than a shoulder high wall, so you crouch and the top of your head or your back is sticking out above, so what is the point? That and say you are under fire, so crouch to get behind a piece of cover, say the big blocks on the capture the flag/domination game mode (can't remember the name). While you are dropping down, it acts like you are still up, so you can be near entirely behind cover, yet taking bullets where you were, but aren't any more, so die


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I know I was just saying neither games are simulators earlier, but, snipers shouldn't take 2 hits to kill like the semi auto one does. idk about the beta thing, but there isn't another option of sniper at the start apart from them. You can range snipe no problems, however proper crosshairs for it would be better. What sniper is there out there which uses a red dot sight over an actual scope? As for camping, look at the game now, people are already doing it so whacking a proper scope on, even if it is an unlock later on, wouldn't increase or decrease the number of campers I don't think.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of snipers, did DICE give in a little to the coD players and take out drop on the sniper bullets? I've noticed you can fire aiming directly at someone's head halfway across the map, and it will still hit for a headshot, rather than a body shot, or hitting the rock that is just covering their ankles (see last point for what I mean by that)
> 
> With prone, I wouldn't want it like in CoD where you could flop in the middle of a gun fight, I would want it so you could collapse quickly but then take a couple seconds to recompose yourself, so it would be for flopping behind cover in a hurry if you are under fire, or so it takes a while to get down, if using something like a sniper or LMG where prone position would offer less recoil and greater accuracy, and allow you to properly lay down suppressing fire.
> 
> I also noticed another flaw: Cover, or the lack of. Most of the cover is just lower than a shoulder high wall, so you crouch and the top of your head or your back is sticking out above, so what is the point? That and say you are under fire, so crouch to get behind a piece of cover, say the big blocks on the capture the flag/domination game mode (can't remember the name). While you are dropping down, it acts like you are still up, so you can be near entirely behind cover, yet taking bullets where you were, but aren't any more, so die



I don't know if I'd like one-shot semi-auto snipers.. sounds OPed. And this isn't Bad Company. So I can see why they didn't add in the bullet drop or even fully destructible terrain. That's Battlefield. And camping and covering sound like a map problem. I'll agree, I hate these maps, but they did the same with BC2, with Port Valdez.


There's still some time to alter things before the official release on the 12th. But I'm really enjoying the beta.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't know if I'd like one-shot semi-auto snipers.. sounds OPed. And this isn't Bad Company. So I can see why they didn't add in the bullet drop or even fully destructible terrain. That's Battlefield. And camping and covering sound like a map problem. I'll agree, I hate these maps, but they did the same with BC2, with Port Valdez.
> 
> 
> There's still some time to alter things before the official release on the 12th. But I'm really enjoying the beta.



I think if they increased the recoil on the semi-auto rifles, it would be fine, because you wouldn't be able to keep picking off everyone, you would have to wait for the gun to come back. They should atleast make it so open tip bullets make it 1 shot kill, because with them, it is 2 shot, without them, it is 2 shot, so what is the point? May as well just keep the extra ammo clip.

For bullet drop, why does it have to be battlefield exclusive? The interfaces of the 3 games (CoD, BF and MoH) are pretty much interchangable, the gameplay between CoD and MoH are, they are all pretty much one in the same really. Bullet drop is a great feature I think, adds a bit of skill and a bit of realism into it.

I absolutely agree that the maps are crap, they are so plain and unimaginative and linear. However, I don't think it is entirely the maps, I agree the maps play a part, I can think, off the top of my head of atleast 9 places people camp on the flag gametype, and just about anywhere on the other gametype map, but the whole gameplay of it encourages camping. The gametypes and maps are like BC2, where you need teamwork to win, however the gameplay is like CoD, which unless you are playing competatively, isn't team based at all and nobody moves together, they either run around on their own, or they camp, which is exactly what you get in MoH


----------



## Machin3

Just played the demo today and I thought it was pretty easy to play. It was way easier to play than MW2 and BC2 for sure. I found myself topping the scoreboard a couple times in a row.


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> Sure they don't stop in real war, but they don't run and gun directly at the enemy either. Neither games are simulators though, and neither are fun either
> 
> 
> 
> Count me out, not just because I would lag like a bitch because of location compared to most of you, but because the game is utter crap. Direct (bad) console port with so many problems, and I don't mean bugs, they are understandable because of it being beta, I mean fundamental gameplay flaws.
> 
> The only good thing, which isn't surprising because BC2 had the same, is the sounds are brilliant




Give it time. Are you not the one who badmouthed MW2 and said you wouldn't even buy it and are now playing it? Not trying to argue... just making a point.


----------



## russb

I also badmouthed MW2 and i did not buy it but played it when Steam let us have it a couple of times for free.And i still think it is crap and as i said in my first post MoH is very much out of the same mould which as i have been playing it on Beta it looks like it could turn out like MW2.


----------



## linkin

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/medal-honor-series/1361951-top-3-improvements-list.html

Check it out. if most of the things on that list are done it could be a very successful game. but knowing DICE and their patches...

Also while playing, I never got any missle strikes or mortar strikes or anything. or do you need some epically long killstreak or something? IDK, but i always got killed by them which kinda annoyed me because i couldn't do it back


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/medal-honor-series/1361951-top-3-improvements-list.html
> 
> Check it out. if most of the things on that list are done it could be a very successful game. but knowing DICE and their patches...
> 
> Also while playing, I never got any missle strikes or mortar strikes or anything. or do you need some epically long killstreak or something? IDK, but i always got killed by them which kinda annoyed me because i couldn't do it back




 Same here.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Give it time. Are you not the one who badmouthed MW2 and said you wouldn't even buy it and are now playing it? Not trying to argue... just making a point.



I didn't buy it, my parents bought it for me for my birthday. Even owning it and after playing it for a decent amount of time, I still think it is a crap game, however most of the issues could be ironed out by dedi servers...



linkin said:


> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/medal-honor-series/1361951-top-3-improvements-list.html
> 
> Check it out. if most of the things on that list are done it could be a very successful game. but knowing DICE and their patches...
> 
> Also while playing, I never got any missle strikes or mortar strikes or anything. or do you need some epically long killstreak or something? IDK, but i always got killed by them which kinda annoyed me because i couldn't do it back



you need 50 points for mortar strike, 100 for missile and I think it is 175 for the other, which I haven't got yet (apparently you get it at the end of the round). Look at the bottom right, it will say 0/50 at the start, and this will fill up as you get kills/do objectives/get ribbons and medals. Once it is 50, you can press 5 for mortar stirke, or 6 for a UAV. once it is 100, 5 for missile strike 6, to resupply all of your teams ammo and supplies

=EDIT=

and that list, if they implemented everything would be perfect for improving the game. Wouldn't make the game perfect, but would improve it vastly


----------



## linkin

Oh, so I have to press the damned buttons! The bloody controls didn't tell me that


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Oh, so I have to press the damned buttons! The bloody controls didn't tell me that



hehe I only knew because I went into controls to change a couple buttons around and saw them there. It doesn't tell you at all what to do


----------



## Dystopia

russb said:


> I hated mw2 and i think i am going to hate MoH as well,why do we have to run around like chickens with there heads cut off.At least in CoD4 you have a chance of a breather before getting killed.


Somebody needs to a) get much better, or b)play on an easier setting 


Aastii said:


> Sure they don't stop in real war, but they don't run and gun directly at the enemy either. Neither games are simulators though, and neither are fun either


Haha, in the middle east they do  And actually the harder the setting the less I noticed them running at you rather than using cover (Im still talking about MW@, havent played MoH)


russb said:


> I have done the war bit in my life and you dont going running around like in the game.Yes before someone says it's only a game i concur but i would still like to stop and have a look at my surroundings.I think i shall carry on playing CoD4.



Did you go to the middle east? Honestly I have no idea where you served but from what I gather, its pretty busy in the middle east. And like I said, you dont go running around...ya gotta learn the game.

IDK about MoH, haven't played it, but MW2 is awesome multiplayer (I'm only play split screen, beat the campaign at least once, not worth it again IMO)


----------



## Aastii

31!m!n80r said:


> Haha, in the middle east they do  And actually the harder the setting the less I noticed them running at you rather than using cover (Im still talking about MW@, havent played MoH)
> 
> 
> *Did you go to the middle east?* Honestly I have no idea where you served but from what I gather, its pretty busy in the middle east. And like I said, you dont go running around...ya gotta learn the game.
> 
> IDK about MoH, haven't played it, but MW2 is awesome multiplayer (I'm only play split screen, beat the campaign at least once, not worth it again IMO)



Did you?

idk about it being like that in the middle east. If our soldiers were running about in live enemy and friendly fire, we would have a hell of a lot more dead soldiers than we do. All footage I've seen they are firing from behind cover or from range, but never running out into fire. I'm not even going to begin to speculate what it is like, but I would ask someone that has been there first before attempting to do so. If you don't know someone irl, you can try throwing scout a pm asking if he wouldn't mind answering


----------



## BurningSkyline

russb said:


> I hated mw2 and i think i am going to hate MoH as well,why do we have to run around like chickens with there heads cut off.At least in CoD4 you have a chance of a breather before getting killed.



What are you smokin? People are always throwing random 'nades


----------



## BurningSkyline

So when does this game come out? I cannot remember. I played the beta, and while the beta had annoying problems it was still fun.


----------



## russb

31!m!n80r i done a bit in the Falklands awhile back plus a few other places so i think i know a little about war which at your age you dont,only what you have read or played on your computer.But back to the game, it seems that they are making them at a faster pace and me being over 60yrs of age i cant keep up with you youngsters.


----------



## Aastii

BurningSkyline said:


> So when does this game come out? I cannot remember. I played the beta, and while the beta had annoying problems it was still fun.



15th Octoboer


----------



## ellanky

I thought the game was alright. I have only played BC2 campaign and thought MoH played very much like it. If people are saying its like BC2 why would they even release a game similar to it?

I just hope when they release BF3 they keep simple and fun like BF2 is. with 7 classes( i think?) non customizable weapons. Big maps. Jets and choppers. no campaign.


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> 15th Octoboer



12th


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> 12th



15th over here


----------



## joh06937

ah *forehead-slap*


----------



## linkin

Singleplayer took me 6 hours on hard, quite pleasing though. would have been nice to be a bit longer. Also, the SP had no AA at all.

Let's see how the multi goes, I'm DLing it now.


----------



## russb

Got my copy this morning going to play it later will let you all know what i think of it.


----------



## russb

Well played 5 mins on multi player with all the snipers and went back and started the single player which is not bad.Multi player will be ok if you are a sniper if you are not you will not move from the spawn area because of the snipers are all zeroed in on the spawn points.


----------



## linkin

If you can't beat em, join em  Snipe the snipers. or play some different maps XD

I myself am loving the MP7 weapon.

EDIT: patch is out!

http://www.medalofhonor.com/blog/2010/10/pc-multiplayer-patch


----------



## bigl2007

*recommended specs*

i was wondering what are the recommended system specs to run MOH on pc i see the minimum online but not sure where to look to see the recommended specs


----------



## linkin

Well I'm having no trouble maxing it out. You should be able to as well but 2g of ram might be a limiting factor


----------



## Aastii

bigl2007 said:


> i was wondering what are the recommended system specs to run MOH on pc i see the minimum online but not sure where to look to see the recommended specs



Minimum specs are:

OS: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7
Processor: Pentium D 3.0GHz / Core 2 Duo 2.0GHz / Athlon X2
Memory: 2GB
Graphics: GeForce 7800 GT / ATI X1900
Graphics Memory: 256MB


----------



## bigl2007

*got another question*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6681167&CatId=3669

my 260 is dead i think it is so would i be able to max it out with this video card instead when i order it and add maybe about 1 more gig of ram?


----------



## linkin

Is anyone else going on servers where each team has 3 or 4 players, and you find yourself being the only one going for objectives? (combat missions)

I find it so annoying that i started TKing them and yelling at them to move forward. Yeak okay, snipe them, but mvoe forward and cover me.

Useless bastards!


----------



## russb

They dont know what teamwork is,it's i'm all right jack.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

linkin said:


> Well I'm having no trouble maxing it out. You should be able to as well but 2g of ram might be a limiting factor



What's your FPS at?


----------



## linkin

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What's your FPS at?



I shall go and check, I do have vsync enabled though

EDIT: Disabled vsync and the FRAPS log is attached


----------



## Aastii

I've still not played mp yet, but wow, just wow at single player. It has to be compared to BC2 and MW2 really, and I personally think the single player campaign blows both way way out of the water. It is brilliant.

If you didn't play it yet, do it, it is incredible. There are some things I don't like, such as how you need to keep a running total of how many choppers have been shot down, no wonder the government is in debt with the number of damn Chinooks they have to keep buying.

Still though, play it, it is epic. I think the reason I like it so much, is the same reason that I liked CoD4 single player so much. It isn't so much the gameplay and setting, the setting could be anywhere, the time period any time, but it is the characters. In CoD4 at the end on the bridge it was awful because IW managed to make a game and story where you got a connection with the character you were portraying and the people they were with, and I think DICE have done the same here.

I've still not finished yet so shhhh with spoilers


----------



## linkin

You up to the sniping level yet? Hit Z and switch to thermals


----------



## linkin

Guys! You can edit the SP FOV and AA settings!!

There is one for SP, but it is much more complicated... You need to take your time and find it.

Go to MOHAEngine in my Documents/EA Games/Medal of Honor/Config.

Then find this:

[





> Editor.EditorEngine]
> LocalPlayerClassName=Editor.EditorPlayer
> bUseSound=True
> bSubtitlesEnabled=False
> SnapDistance=10.000000
> GameCommandLine=-log
> FOVAngle=90.000000



As I said, standard FOV is 90, but you can customize it. _Try using 70 or 65_

And look for this area in the same file:



> [SystemSettings]
> StaticDecals=True
> DynamicDecals=True
> DecalCullDistanceScale=0.000000
> DynamicLights=True
> DynamicShadows=True
> LightEnvironmentShadows=True
> CompositeDynamicLights=False
> DirectionalLightmaps=True
> MotionBlur=True
> DepthOfField=True
> AmbientOcclusion=True
> Bloom=False
> UseHighQualityBloom=False
> Distortion=True
> DropParticleDistortion=False
> SpeedTreeLeaves=True
> SpeedTreeFronds=True
> OnlyStreamInTextures=False
> LensFlares=True
> FogVolumes=True
> FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
> OneFrameThreadLag=True
> UseVsync=True
> UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
> Fullscreen=True
> AllowD3D10=True
> SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
> ParticleLODBias=0
> DetailMode=2
> ShadowFilterQualityBias=0
> MaxAnisotropy=16
> MaxMultisamples=8
> MinShadowResolution=128
> MaxShadowResolution=512
> ShadowFadeResolution=256
> ShadowFadeExponent=2.200000
> ResX=1280
> ResY=1024
> ScreenPercentage=100.000000
> SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
> FoliageDrawRadiusMultiplier=1.000000
> ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
> bEnableVSMShadows=False
> bEnableBranchingPCFShadows=True
> bAllowBetterModulatedShadows=True
> bEnableForegroundShadowsOnWorld=True
> bEnableForegroundSelfShadowing=False
> ShadowFilterRadius=1.000000
> ShadowDepthBias=0.012000
> ShadowVolumeLightRadiusThreshold=1000.000000
> ShadowVolumePrimitiveScreenSpacePercentageThreshold=0.250000
> bAllowFracturedDamage=True
> NumFracturedPartsScale=1.000000
> FractureDirectSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
> FractureRadialSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
> FractureCullDistanceScale=1.000000
> TEXTUREGROUP_World=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_LightAndShadowMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
> TEXTUREGROUP_HighDetail=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
> TEXTUREGROUP_Tools=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
> TEXTUREGROUP_WorldMask=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
> TICKLODANIMS=False
> ANIMATION=True
> RadialBlur=True
> DOWNVFX=False
> MinSpecCull=False
> STATICMESHLODBIAS=0
> SKELETALMESHSHADOWLODBIAS=2
> MAXDYNAMICDECALS=-1
> MAXSTATICDECALS=-1
> MAXPARTICLES=-1
> NUMPRIMITIVESTOCULLPERFRAME=100
> CSMDistanceScale=2.000000
> CSMSizeScale=2.000000


----------



## joh06937

wow, just finished the singleplayer. all i can say is:
*epic!*

black-ops is going to have to be friggin' awesome to come close to that. wow that was a good campaign... ending was (spoiler) pretty sad.

definitely going to have to post some screenshots later in the screenshots thread. this game was pretty nice graphics wise. except that with all settings high and aa "enabled" P) i still couldn't dip below 62 fps ever (with eyefinity going of course).


----------



## russb

Linkin can you please explain to an old git like me what will i gain by doing what you said.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> You up to the sniping level yet? Hit Z and switch to thermals



Already past that, I'm up to the one after *SPOILER* Rabbit has jumped off the cliff, they have fired the predator near them, and sent in all them soldiers

I haven't played a single player campaign as good as this in a hell of a long time, it is easily the best of the "modern warfare" genre all the companies seem to be loving since BF2 and CoD4

=EDIT=

nm, it was the last mission I was on


----------



## linkin

russb said:


> Linkin can you please explain to an old git like me what will i gain by doing what you said.



Well changing the FOV is useful  when you have a widescreen monitor that is 16:9 or 16:10 as the game's default FOV (55) is made for 4:3 screens (aka consoles, 1280x720 resolution) changing it to 70 means you get to see more on screen, and it suits the aspect ratio of widescreens.

Changing the AA doesn't really have an affect in MoH singleplayer because it doesn't have AA anyway. But with normal games, it reduces the jaggies, I'll take a few screenshots to explain


----------



## linkin

Right, so here are those screenshots.

55 FOV:






70 FOV:






Basically it's more realistic with 70 FOV, it's closer to what you'd see in real life if you were holding the gun like that.

And for AA:

AA Disabled:






32xCSAA:


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Right, so here are those screenshots.
> 
> 55 FOV:
> 
> snip
> 
> 70 FOV:
> 
> snip
> 
> Basically it's more realistic with 70 FOV, it's closer to what you'd see in real life if you were holding the gun like that.
> 
> And for AA:
> 
> AA Disabled:
> 
> snip
> 
> 32xCSAA:
> 
> snip



woah, 32 AA? what the hell?


----------



## linkin

Nvidia


----------



## joh06937

is the setting in the nvidia control panel or somewhere in the medal of honor game menu?


----------



## linkin

It's in the game menu.


----------



## joh06937

hmm, i only saw an "on"/"off" option. where is it?


----------



## linkin

those screenshots are multiplayer.


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> those screenshots are multiplayer.




 How do you take screenshots mate.


----------



## Shane

Just got the game,Man the Multi-player is going to need some adjusting imo,Its a Campers/Spawn killers paradise atm..you spawn,BANG dead...about 7 times in a row.

Also they need to adjust the Sniper weapons power its way too powerfull or make it so you need two hits with the sniper rifle to the body for a kill,1 shot to the head for a kill.

atm its 1 shot anywhere with a sniper rifle and your dead :/

@ Russb- Download Fraps


----------



## russb

What do you mean (@ Russb- Download Fraps) what are they.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> What do you mean (@ Russb- Download Fraps) what are they.



Fraps is an application that runs in the background,you can set buttons to either record or take screen shots of while your in game,Then all you do is upload the image files to say,Photo bucket and paste the IMG code wherever you want the screen shots to appear on a forum.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Just got the game,Man the Multi-player is going to need some adjusting imo,Its a Campers/Spawn killers paradise atm..you spawn,BANG dead...about 7 times in a row.
> 
> Also they need to adjust the Sniper weapons power its way too powerfull or make it so you need two hits with the sniper rifle to the body for a kill,1 shot to the head for a kill.
> 
> atm its 1 shot anywhere with a sniper rifle and your dead :/
> 
> @ Russb- Download Fraps



I think the semi auto snipers need a nerf. If the snipers can get you from your spawn you have a crappy team! but a legshot with a sniper should not be a kill.

When you are killed the screen should face the guy that killed you and follow him until you get to the spawn menu (aka CS:S before the major update)

And giving the ability to choose where you spawn, or at least change the guy you are following if he doing a suicude run.

A really good way to combat snipers (on the shahikot mountains map) and just run right up as far as you can and start fragging! (only works at the beginning.)

Other than that, teamwork and smoke grenades!

Would also be nice to see your ping ingame, not just in the server browser.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Fraps is an application that runs in the background,you can set buttons to either record or take screen shots of while your in game,Then all you do is upload the image files to say,Photo bucket and paste the IMG code wherever you want the screen shots to appear on a forum. [/QUOTE
> 
> Loaded Fraps,very complicated for me so if i just want to take screenshots what button do you recommend i use.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Loaded Fraps,very complicated for me so if i just want to take screenshots what button do you recommend i use.



Any which you won't use in game and can get to easily when you want. The default of F10 isn't bad. I think you would be able to use the print screen button if you want to avoid confusion, but it might cause a second or two lag each time you hit it like it does anyway in some games as windows copies it.

You said it was complicated, so what you have to do:

1. Once you have fraps installed, open it

2. Click the screenshot tab (far right)

3. If you are happy with where the screenshots are saved, leave it as C:\Fraps, otherwise change it to my pictures, or if you have a screenshot folder, there

4. On the right you have toggle buttons with different formats (BMP, JPG, PNG, TGA), set it to PNG, it is the best quality for most games

5. Click the white box under Screen Capture Hotkey. It will highlight whatever it is currently set to (default F10), just press whatever button you want to use instead and it will change to that.

6. With fraps still open, start whatever game you like, and hit the button that you bound to print screen on fraps, and it will take a screenshot.

7. Once you have finished, go to the fraps folder that screenshots are saved in (the folder you set on step 3.) and your screenshots should be there 

=EDIT=

oh and by the way, if you try playing multiplayer in any game which has punkbuster, which MoH has, you might get kicked for Disallowed Program/Driver. It is fraps that is causing it, so to not get kicked, you will have to come out of game, close fraps, then try again. You won't be able to print screen with fraps, but you won't be getting kicked


----------



## russb

Printed what you have put Aasii for future ref: thanks to all for the info.
 One day if i live that long i might be able to get my head around this computer.


----------



## Shane

New tweaks for bullet deviation and nerfing snipers is in the works


----------



## linkin

@ Aastii, why does PB kick when using fraps? It's a legit program


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> @ Aastii, why does PB kick when using fraps? It's a legit program



The same reason you can get kicked for having steam overlay on in most PB games. The program is legit, but because both are available inside the game and are part of the it when open, they both provide a very, very easy way to get hacks into the game. Not explaining it because it is a touchy subject, but that is the basic reason why


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am *really* loving this game. I honestly haven't felt more of a rush in any other game. I've had a similar rush in BC2, but this takes the cake. Probably because it's more fast paced, when compared to BC2. Which is good and bad. Not saying it's replacing BC2, but it's definitely a nice change of pace. 

Hopefully this game sticks around for awhile, even though I have Black Ops preordered (I'm not going to be one of the many people boycotting CoD cause of Kotick), I still plan on playing this. And there is apparently a DLC coming out (soon), so that's good. 



And seriously, when I try to compare this game to MW2, I now look at MW2 like a TF2-type game. With all the BS perks and weapon enhancements.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I now look at MW2 like a TF2-type game. With all the BS perks and weapon enhancements.




I actually enjoyed that part of the MW2,it kept the game interesting 

My Opinion so far on MOH

Some of you may not agree,but everyone has their own thoughts so i thought id share mine.


*Single player/Campaign...*

i honestly don't think its anywhere near as much fun that MW2 OR BC2.

The missions Ive been doing so far have been repetitive,go here kill all the enemy,then go here and kill the rest...then there's more of them. 

I  mean im not all that far into it so something exciting could start to happen but im just not all that impressed atm.

*Multiplayer*

Guns are either way too power full or the hit detection is very large...its too easy to get a kill.

All the guns feel the same.

Things in the way constantly when your running around,the amount of times Ive been killed because Ive had to stop and make my way around something that's preventing me from walking on the ground you would not believe. 

Anyone else notice when you get killed in Multi-player your body drops to the floor like you have been hit by a truck at 60mph 
It drops too fast and un-realistic.

Spawning on top of enemy/in enemy territory and getting killed instantly upon spawning.

Please feel free to share your Opinions


----------



## codeman0013

So far I really enjoy the story mode minus the big glich i ran into where in the part where you are supposed to clear the warehouse it didnt render and there was no floor and i had to start the mission over.. the online is debatable right now becuase it seems to be like 2/3 campers with sniper rifles which gets old to me in a hurry and the fact you spawn out in the open and half the time die before you can even move..


----------



## russb

In my opinion the last two posters are talking about MW2 with spawn killing
 As to running around and having to jump over things,well they are war torn 
 maps with bits and pieces laying around.Its a game chaps enjoy it.hahaha


----------



## linkin

> Though the game hit store shelves just last week, EA already has a batch of fresh content ready for Medal of Honor. The company announced a handful of downloadable maps and an all-new mode this morning for the DICE-developed multiplayer shooter.
> 
> Much like Battlefield: Bad Company 2 earlier this year, Medal of Honor's first DLC will be available free of charge to Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 users who activate the online pass included with new copies of the game. If you picked up a used copy of Medal of Honor, you can still purchase a pass for $9.99 on the PlayStation Store or 800 Microsoft points from the Xbox Live Marketplace.
> 
> This initial round of DLC will add two new maps, Bagram Hangar and Khyber Caves, plus retooled versions of the pre-existing Kabul City Ruins and Diwagal Camp levels. Clean Sweep, the single new mode included with the DLC, is described as "an elimination mode where players must rely on their own skill and teammates' expertise to prevail as the winning team."
> 
> Look for Medal of Honor's first big add-on beginning November 2 on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. No word on a PC release as of yet.



What the **** is that about EA.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> What the **** is that about EA.



And i bet they will charge Pc gamers too!

If this is the way gaming is going who knows what it will be like in a few years time..they're all getting too greedy!
When you buy a game you expect it to all be there and no more costs,Yet a lot of game developers are now only giving us 90% of the game and charging us more for the other 10% and calling it DLC ,Mafia 2 is a great example of this and now MOH is set to be the same. 

I wish i had not purchased MOH now its a pile of crap.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

linkin said:


> What the **** is that about EA.



FWIW, the video they released showing off the new content was played on the PC. You can see the 'Press F to pickup' and the text on the screen. 



Nevakonaza said:


> And i bet they will charge Pc gamers too!
> 
> If this is the way gaming is going who knows what it will be like in a few years time..they're all getting too greedy!
> When you buy a game you expect it to all be there and no more costs,Yet a lot of game developers are now only giving us 90% of the game and charging us more for the other 10% and calling it DLC ,Mafia 2 is a great example of this and now MOH is set to be the same.
> 
> I wish i had not purchased MOH now its a pile of crap.



They didn't charge the PC gamers for the content they charged the console gamers for in BC2. And it's a pile of crap now because they haven't disclosed any information on the possible price of DLC?


----------



## russb

Nev i dont hear you saying (I wish i had not purchased  Mafia2 now its a pile of crap. ) and  Mafia 2 is a great example of this and now MOH is set to be the same. I think MOH is better than BFBC2 and that pile of crap MW2. I
think maybe LEGOLAND may be for you Nev,hahaha.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

New patch: 

http://www.medalofhonor.com/blog/2010/10/pc-patch-2


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Nev i dont hear you saying (I wish i had not purchased  Mafia2 now its a pile of crap. ) and  Mafia 2 is a great example of this and now MOH is set to be the same. I think MOH is better than BFBC2 and that pile of crap MW2. I
> think maybe LEGOLAND may be for you Nev,hahaha.



oi!! Don't be going dissing those lego games


----------



## russb

Aastii i have Lego Loco got it for my grandson had such fun with it i will not let him get near the game now,haha


----------



## linkin

Good is bolded, bad is underlined





> Patch #2 Changes
> 
> GENERAL
> • Fixed the scenario when joining a friend on a password protected server caused a hang
> 
> • Ribbons and medals appear on unranked servers
> 
> *• Jumping and shooting at the same time now affects the ability to be accurate with the weapons*
> 
> • Added aiming spot in binoculars in hardcore mode
> *
> • Holding your breath and moving forward no longer takes you out of scope*
> 
> • Modifications in weapon behaviour *see weapon tweaks below
> 
> *• Increased the points needed to win a Domination/TDM game
> 
> -- Increased TDM score from 1200 to 1400 points
> 
> -- Increased Sector Control score from 1800 to 2600 points
> 
> • Decreased accuracy while shooting from the hip*
> 
> • Cut points from score chain rewards in half
> 
> • Addressed the sniper rifle damage to bring the sniper rifle more in line with the other kits
> 
> • Increased the amount of recoil and spread *see weapon tweaks below
> 
> • Changed immortal time to 1.9 from 1.6 seconds after spawn to prevent the scenario of spawning in the open only to be shot on spawn in
> 
> WEAPONS
> • Assault Rifles
> -- Increased recoil
> -- Deviation
> --- Increased deviation when not zooming
> --- Deviation bug fixed (increased while shooting)
> -- Lowered close range damage
> -- Jumping deviation increased
> 
> • Carbines
> -- Increased recoil
> -- Deviation
> --- Increased deviation when not zooming
> --- Deviation increses faster than assault rifles
> --- Deviation bug fixed (increased while shooting)
> -- Jumping deviation increased
> 
> • Sniper rifles
> *-- Headshot does the most damage*
> -- Less damage from bolt action
> --- 2 shots to kill on body from long range
> --- 1 shot on body from short range
> ---- Normal: 8m
> ---- Ammo 2: 10m
> ---- Range: 9.6m
> -- Increased recoil on semi-automatic
> 
> • Soldier
> *-- Damage by hit point*
> --- Head
> ---- Headshots as before
> --- Body
> ---- Body shots as before
> --- Arms and legs
> ---- 20% less damage


----------



## g4m3rof1337

linkin said:


>



You didn't highlight anything. Are you mad they're changing and tweaking the game? I'd much rather have those tweaks than listen to people continually bitch how everything is too easy and OPed.


----------



## linkin

Okay, I'll edit. mainly I'm annoyed with the sniper nerfing. snipers are fine. it's just that there are sometimes too many of them, so all they needed was a class cap.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

linkin said:


> Okay, I'll edit. mainly I'm annoyed with the sniper nerfing. snipers are fine. it's just that there are sometimes too many of them, so all they needed was a class cap.



Oh, I think the snipers need a nerf. I don't like that it's one-shot-kill-anywhere. I'm overall glad for the patch. 



Now hopefully the DLC will be released on the PC too..


----------



## russb

Linkin do we have to download the patch or will load it self when we start to play the game.


----------



## linkin

I don't know. I think it comes out with the DLC. Also about the DLC, watch the video, it's clear they are playing on PC.


----------



## russb

Linkin help needed with extras like mortars,flak jackets and things like that.
 I see the things show up on the right hand side but how do i get them so i can use them,cheers.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> Linkin help needed with extras like mortars,flak jackets and things like that.
> I see the things show up on the right hand side but how do i get them so i can use them,cheers.



It's the number 5 and 6. 5 for the mortar/rocket/missile, then 6 for the UAV/Flak Jackets/ect.


----------



## russb

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's the number 5 and 6. 5 for the mortar/rocket/missile, then 6 for the UAV/Flak Jackets/ect.



 Thanks for that lets hope i get them again haha


----------

